
13900+ of these devices have their password as “123456” - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/ankit_anubhav/status/1017836336672399361
======
fencepost
I haven't tested, but this appears to be (mostly) "Unidentified" and a few
LANDesk Remote Control or Remote Management. That makes me wonder if they all
are, and whether they are in fact remote console/desktop access to systems.

------
contravariant
Is anyone able to clarify what 'these devices' refers to?

~~~
moondev
port 37777 looks to be commonly used for tcp video streaming

[https://www.cctvcameraworld.com/port-forwarding-for-dvr-
and-...](https://www.cctvcameraworld.com/port-forwarding-for-dvr-and-nvr/)

------
gruez
Obligatory reminder that trying to access one of these devices is a felony
(under the CFAA). You probably probably won't be prosecuted, but it's a
possibility.

